# tamper resistant plugs



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

No..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think they make tamper resistant plugs. They definitely make tamper resistant receptacles though.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I don't think they make tamper resistant plugs. They definitely make tamper resistant receptacles though.


 sorry, here in texas if you try talkin fancy when you dont need to people think your just tryin to be fancy,,,


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

zen said:


> we install a lot of plug mold in the kitchen and bar areas,,,will this be a problem with the new t/r plug code


They make tamper resistant wiremold or plugmold.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I know I've said this before, but I'll say it again. I don't like plug-mold.

...and tr plug-mold? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I know I've said this before, but I'll say it again. I don't like plugmold.



It was invented by someone with a very sadistic mind. 

Now, if you really want to get frustrated, try installing some MonoSystems stuff.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I know I've said this before, but I'll say it again. I don't like plug-mold.
> 
> ...and tr plug-mold? That's just ridiculous.


I have to tell you Rudeboy, you really look like a woman and not a boy.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have to tell you Rudeboy, you really look like a woman and not a boy.


:whistling2:
:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It was invented by someone with a very sadistic mind.
> 
> Now, if you really want to get frustrated, try installing some MonoSystems stuff.


:laughing: very sadistic.

I installed some floor boxes from monosystems in a house. They worked fine until trimout. It was a kind of a battle between me and the lv guy. But we worked it out.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I almost had an aneurysm installing that crap under these really expensive Belgian cabinets one time. When your using that stuff you basically HAVE to use the special clips they come with otherwise your in for a world of pain.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

zen said:


> sorry, here in texas if you try talkin fancy when you dont need to people think your just tryin to be fancy,,,


OK so in Texas if I use the correct words I get executed for being to fancy ...... got it.:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> OK so in Texas if I use the correct words I get *executed* for being to fancy ...... got it.:laughing:


 I think you mean shot, you are just trying to be a fancypants now.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I think you mean shot, you are just trying to be a fancypants now.:laughing:


Damn, good thing I am not in Texas. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

So the word "receptacle" is considered fancy in Tx??? I'd love to see one of your licensing texts then. :laughing:




Bob Badger said:


> Damn, good thing I am not in Texas. :laughing:


Add Ca to that statement and that is a daily thought for me. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Damn, good thing I am not in Texas. :laughing:


That'll get you shot, too, Bob. Try, "Shucks. Good thing I ain't in no Texas these days!"

And you've got to say it with a gen-you-wine Texas drawl, too.

"Shu-ucks. Good t'ing I ain' inno Tayaksus theez da-ays."

It helps to have tobakee juice dribblin' down your chin, too.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> *And you've got to say it with a gen-you-wine Texas drawl, too.*


Me and Pedah could never pull off a Texas accent, we are from MA.:no:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Me and Pedah could never pull off a Texas accent, we are from MA.:no:


When worlds collide.

:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Me and Pedah could never pull off a Texas accent, we are from MA.:no:


I guess you need to pronounce 'R's in order to pull it off.

Yeah, I know how easterners talk. You don't use the letter R ("I paaked the caa in the gaage") unless there is no R in the word (like in Warshington). :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I guess you need to pronounce 'R's in order to pull it off.
> 
> Yeah, I know how easterners talk. You don't use the letter R ("I paaked the caa in the gaage") unless there is no R in the word (like in Warshington). :laughing:


I had a good idea-r, lets go warsh the cah.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

*What are you, ********?*


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

How about them apples.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

You do have to use tamper plug code in 2008. As far as I know they only make the metal right now. I just did a kitchen remodel and no supplier I could find makes the plastic yet. The plastic is easier to install and I dont mind too much BUT I HATE THE METAL! Customer gets what customer wants sad but true....


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> How about them apples.



Was not trying to hurt the rude ones feeling but if you click that link it sound like me.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Was not trying to hurt the rude ones feeling but if you click that link it sound like me.


Haha, I knew that. 

I get my fix of ma accents by watching Ask This Old House. 

A little goes a long way.
:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> You do have to use tamper plug code in 2008. As far as I know they only make the metal right now. I just did a kitchen remodel and no supplier I could find makes the plastic yet. The plastic is easier to install and I dont mind too much BUT I HATE THE METAL! Customer gets what customer wants sad but true....


You only have to use TR's if your AHJ has _adopted_ the 2008. It may be another decade before some places get around to doing that.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Must say I am not looking foreward to the rule on TR. Just installed my first one the other day (VA is now on 05). I was adding a receptacle for a community center that I do volunteer work. Thought with lots of kids around it could not hurt. Installed it and the plastic seems a little cheesy, and then realized my test ticker would not work and I had to get a receptacle tester just to see if it was hot.

Got to wonder how often this will really save lives, looks like a feel good move to me,or profits for the manufacturers.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> or profits for the manufacturers.


:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> . Installed it and the plastic seems a little cheesy, and then realized my test ticker would not work and I had to get a receptacle tester just to see if it was hot.


Why would you ever check a new receptacle with a tick tester? It won't check for open neutral or EGC.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

when that is what is in your pocket, just to verify the hot. I had just wired it, there was only one, was fairly sure that open neutral or ground was not likely.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You only have to use TR's if your AHJ has _adopted_ the 2008. It may be another decade before some places get around to doing that.


And if you read my post I said in 2008 :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> And if you read my post I said in 2008 :whistling2:


You simply stated that as of 2008 one must install TRs. This is not true.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Actually I said in the code 2008 Which I now realize I meant in the 2008 code. Its not my fault you didnt realize what I meant!:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Actually I said in the code 2008 Which I now realize I meant in the 2008 code. Its not my fault you didnt realize what I meant!:thumbup:


 
*I *knew what you meant. But there are others here who may not have.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

And depending on what day it is I may be the ones who don't know:thumbsup:


----------

